# Just my thought



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think basic grooming done at home is essential. It's a bonding experience between you and your dog, and it gains trust between master and dog. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I work at a groomers. and about 85% of the dogs that come in for grooming are mutts. So I dont get your point...


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> I work at a groomers. and about 85% of the dogs that come in for grooming are mutts. So I dont get your point...


I'm not sure I know what you're talking about...??


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

odp1979 said:


> I think basic grooming done at home is essential. It's a bonding experience between you and your dog, and it gains trust between master and dog. Just my thoughts.


I agree! Altho it isn't always feasible for everyone. I LOVE brushing my dogs daily & I'd love bathing them, but that's pretty darn close to impossible to do at my house. There's NO way I'd take scissors or other cutting tool to my dogs myself, I just don't have the know how. I don't even trim their nails by myself often. Luckily my daughter's a dog groomer & has been able to to all that for my dogs.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think the OP meant at home maitenance, such as brushing and coming, cleaning ears, the occasional bath.
And I agree 100% and wish more people would follow your example! It is heartbreaking that some folks don't touch their dogs between grooming. It's also a great way to check for abnormalities in your dog's skin, lumps, ear problems, ect.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

odp1979 said:


> I'm not sure I know what you're talking about...??


Before you editied your post. you said mixed breed owners never take their dogs in to be groomed. and were telling mixed breed owners to tgroom their dogs. but since you erased that and changed your WHOLE topic, my post is void now.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Before you editied your post. you said mixed breed owners never take their dogs in to be groomed. and were telling mixed breed owners to tgroom their dogs. but since you erased that and changed your WHOLE topic, my post is void now.


HUH?? Where did that come from? I misspelled a few words.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Noooo...I'm sure I read something about "a large percentage of dogs that go to groomers being purebreds, as opposed to a small number of mixed breeds" too, before I actually clicked on the thread to find the first portion of the post gone. 
Not that it really matters now, but it does kind change the whole tone of the thread.

At any rate, I do agree that dog grooming at home is a great bonding tool between owner & dog, even if it's just the basic frequent regular brushing. But I've really not noticed a significant difference in the number of purebreds vs the number of mixed breeds that come into our grooming place. 
Now I'm curious tho & shall have to do some digging into it ...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> I think basic grooming done at home is essential. It's a bonding experience between you and your dog, and it gains trust between master and dog. Just my thoughts.


I agree with you, but unfortunately MOST and I mean "most" people feel that this the job of the groomer. It seems like no matter how much I try to convince owners that they need to brush Fido out completely, down to the skin, atleast weekly, to prevent extra charges and pain during his monthly, bi-monthly (you name it) groom...they still come back the same way; not a hitch of brushing having been done. 

Alot of owners don't realize that they need to do a certain amount of maintenance at home, and it sometimes take years for them to start acting on it. 

Another thing that many owners don't have, is enough control over their dogs in order to be able to perform grooming duties; I don't know how many times a week I hear "Oh, my, I don't know how you do this...He won't let me do anything like this at home!" Most owners neglect the training aspect that it takes to be able to brush a dog out at home; and when they DO try, they give up as soon as Fido barks, growls, gets squirmy, or runs away. 

So while I am with you that EVERY dog\cat owner should be doing some grooming duties at home, I don't think that will happen until all pet owners 1)realize it should be done; for the health of their pet 2) learn how to teach their pet to sit for grooming 

Meanwhile, those of us who groom for a living, will continue to try and teach owners how to brush their dogs, and why it's important that they do this.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I agree with you, but unfortunately MOST and I mean "most" people feel that this the job of the groomer. It seems like no matter how much I try to convince owners that they need to brush Fido out completely, down to the skin, atleast weekly, to prevent extra charges and pain during his monthly, bi-monthly (you name it) groom...they still come back the same way; not a hitch of brushing having been done.


Before I started grooming the Poodles myself, I had a standing appointment for each, every 4 weeks. When I dropped them off, they were ready for the bath - no mats, no need to brush them, nails were done, and so were ears. I shaved their FFT once a week, so all she had to do was clip the body. She asked me why I didn't leave the FFT for her, so I explained that I liked the way they looked and felt with a #40 better than a #10 blade, which she used (so they were fuzzy in a week). I got her hooked on the Wahl Arco SE, too! LOL Brought it in for her for to try on Beau's face . . . she ordered one that same day! LOL


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't imagine not spending the time doing basic grooming on my girls every evening. I have their combs, brushes, and spray on the side table by the sofa within easy reach. When I sit down to relax at the end of the day they take turns sitting on my lap while I comb and brush them out. They enjoy it so much and so do I. They each get a little massage and belly rub, too. And get their face washed every day too.

I know I have small companion "velcro" dogs that fit comfortably on my lap and if I'm home they are right where I am, but at the end of the day when you are relaxing what is your dog doing? Just curious as I've never owned a large breed. 

Plus, they do not shed so I can basically comb and brush them anywhere without making a mess.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I agree with you, but unfortunately MOST and I mean "most" people feel that this the job of the groomer. It seems like no matter how much I try to convince owners that they need to brush Fido out completely, down to the skin, atleast weekly, to prevent extra charges and pain during his monthly, bi-monthly (you name it) groom...they still come back the same way; not a hitch of brushing having been done.
> 
> Alot of owners don't realize that they need to do a certain amount of maintenance at home, and it sometimes take years for them to start acting on it.
> 
> ...


Well said. I have to admit when I had 2 Llhasa Apso dogs years ago, I didn't brush them as often as I should have. I'm proud to say Molly gets combed/brushed just about every day. I have lots of time now so there is no excuse. I like her coat long and shaggy rather than shaved, so I cannot let it go more than a couple of days because she goes in the ocean and creek every day and looks terrible when she dries. It takes at least an hour. Very glad I started grooming her from when I got her at 8 weeks - makes a big difference in what she tolerates.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

You did say only purebreds go to the groomers. 

ANY WAY.

I dont bring my dog to work with me. No point. I groom him at home. you can run a comb through any part of his body like going through butter. I make sure of that. He is always well groomed. right now he is stinky, But he ripped his back paw pad open, so I want that to heal before I cna bathe the stinkier. (smells like wet dog and dog slobber thanks to the snow and his buddies at the dog park lol)



2malts4me said:


> I know I have small companion "velcro" dogs that fit comfortably on my lap and if I'm home they are right where I am, but at the end of the day when you are relaxing what is your dog doing? Just curious as I've never owned a large breed.
> 
> Plus, they do not shed so I can basically comb and brush them anywhere without making a mess.


My dog is with in 10 feet of me, at all times. same as the cat lol.

I just sit on the ottoman and brush him. When I want to do his feet, I lift him on to the washer or dryer,


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I have found that people who's dogs have had to be shaved down 2 or 3 times when they bring them here for grooming, becuz they were matted due to lack of home grooming, do become more diligent about brushing them more often at home, or at least bring them in to be groomed more often.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> I have found that people who's dogs have had to be shaved down 2 or 3 times when they bring them here for grooming, becuz they were matted due to lack of home grooming, do become more diligent about brushing them more often at home, or at least bring them in to be groomed more often.


Lucky. This is not the case here.
I find that the ones that are matted - ALWAYS come in matted.
I get that phone call and I know to schedule one less that day because fluffy always takes an extra hour because of matting.....
In the beginning, when they would tell me over the phone "I've really been working with fluffy, I don't think she's too matted this time," I would believe them, and be happy, and then be so dissapointed when fluffy shows up, matted in all the same places.....

so, I clip fluffy short, leave the tail, ears, and face with some hair.... what do you know...next time fluffers comes in, the short part is fine, and the ears/tail/face are all matted... <sigh>.... which says to me that the owner has not ran a comb through at all since the last grooming....


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Lucky. This is not the case here.
> I find that the ones that are matted - ALWAYS come in matted.
> I get that phone call and I know to schedule one less that day because fluffy always takes an extra hour because of matting.....
> In the beginning, when they would tell me over the phone "I've really been working with fluffy, I don't think she's too matted this time," I would believe them, and be happy, and then be so dissapointed when fluffy shows up, matted in all the same places.....(


Really?! I don't do the grooming here, but I have noticed that the customers usually either don't want to pay the extra charge for matted dogs, or they get mad when the groomer has to shave their dog - due to their negligence. I've also seen them turn around & take them to one of the chain stores for grooming thinking they wouldn't have to be shaved there, then end up coming back here anyway. At that point most clients have pretty much learned that if they don't want to have their dog shaved they need to brush them well & regularly.
We do however have those few clients that we see only a couple times a year - those are a different story, LoL! They don't seem to mind that their dogs have to be shaved down each time.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I'm glad that you have some people that actually learn.

I think it may be because a lot of my clients are rich and dare I say....(snooty?) and just frankly think its beneath them to groom their own dogs. Also, many are elderly and set in their ways, or just have physical problems and really shouldn't have purchased a rambunctious young puppy; or have 2-4 kids and just can't put the dog grooming as a priority.

So I understand some of these excuses, I really do, but it just doesn't make it any easier on Fluffy.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

If I had a breed that required extensive grooming -- and by "extensive grooming" I mean anything beyond a nail trim, a bath and some quick brushing -- I would undoubtedly send it to a professional groomer. I don't think it's below me to groom my dog; I just don't have the expertise to do it correctly, and to be perfectly honest I don't particularly feel the urge to learn.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rosemary, I am talking basic brushing/combing. No classes are needed.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I brush my dogs out daily (usually), but I hate bathing them so they usually go to a groomer for a bath. I hate brushing Lloyd, but hopefully once I have all this dead coat pulled out it will be easier and more pleasant!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Lucky. This is not the case here.
> I find that the ones that are matted - ALWAYS come in matted.
> I get that phone call and I know to schedule one less that day because fluffy always takes an extra hour because of matting.....
> In the beginning, when they would tell me over the phone "I've really been working with fluffy, I don't think she's too matted this time," I would believe them, and be happy, and then be so dissapointed when fluffy shows up, matted in all the same places.....
> ...


Same here. I have been at my current grooming shop for just about 8 or 9 months. but my boss has had her shop for about 6 years now. When a dog comes in very matted I look at its card. and every other time it has been in it has been matted. I somtimes wonder if people just honestly think a groomer grooms them so they dont need extra brushing. these are the people who get very upset also when we have to just shave the whole dog down as there is no other way around it.


rosemaryninja said:


> If I had a breed that required extensive grooming -- and by "extensive grooming" I mean anything beyond a nail trim, a bath and some quick brushing -- I would undoubtedly send it to a professional groomer. I don't think it's below me to groom my dog; I just don't have the expertise to do it correctly, and to be perfectly honest I don't particularly feel the urge to learn.



Its just brushing. no hidden talent. If poodles and other similiar breeds are not brushed out regulalry, they will develpo matting, and the matting if left long enough will just get larger. its also good to brush your own dog so you can feel for any bumps or any other strange things, and to teach your dog brushs are ok.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

I am a bad (ack!) mom. I don't let my dogs get matted, although I don't brush my dogs everyday... Sadly enough, I don't know why. I only have one with brush "issues," and we are working on that. 

However, I read through the thread on "What's the Worst Thing You've Seen on the Job," and have become diligent about feeling all over my dogs every single day. I hate to think that I would ever let something get by, when it is so easy to find a snag before it turns into a snarl.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You know, I get some people that learn very fast, and some people that just don't care about the dog having to be shaved, and that is fine with me, as long as they bring in the dog before its an uncomfortable mess. I am VERY particular when talking with clients who's Fluffys are matted, and they prefer they aren't shaved. I get my comb, I part the hair, I show them each matt, how close it is to the skin. I explain the anatomy of a matt, and WHY it has to be shaved...that I have to fit a blade between the matt and the skin..I show them the different blades so they can see what I am talking about. I have gotten thru to SO SO SO many more clients by doing it this way, rather than just blah blahing about matts and shaving it. Clients appreciate that I take the time to explain it to them. They don't understand..Heck, most of them couldn't tell you what a matt was or felt like..So I show them, and then they get it. I can't count how many times a client has told me, "wow, no one has ever explained it to me..they just shave my dog." I have turned tons of these clients into regulars, shown them how to brush and comb, what tools to get, and about bathing at home..and what happens if the dog isn't properly brushed out..I use the "shoestrings in a knot, then throw em in the washer and dryer." People understand that. I know it can be frustrating when we see these things over and over again, day after day, but many clients just really don't know or understand, so they don't care. Of course, there are still people out there that still won't care, but I do my best to nicely educate them on the best for their pet. Many of them turn into weekly, bi-weekly baths, and monthly grooms. Its a win/win for me and my business. (and I am not saying that the other groomers on the board don't do this already, just my thoughts on it and what I do). Like someone stated in an earlier post, its our jobs as professional groomers to educate pet owners on proper grooming/brushing/combing and techniques for their pets, and in ways they can understand. Who else is going to teach them?


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

I love to brush Dallas, but Dallas does not it like as much as my other dogs did. However that doesn't stop me from brushing her. And I do clip her nails, surprisingly enough she doesn't mind that at all. I have such a goofy dog. She is going to the groomers on Tuesday and I'll ask her then what type of Greyhound comb to buy for Dallas


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Its a job to keep my Mini Schnauzers groomed> but I do it every day. They root around in the leaves when we go outside and mess up their noses. I thought they were dogs when I got them>not goats. When I go to the bathroom, they come in to get the gunk out of their eyes. Sometimes if I'm at the computer and they won't leave me alone,I have a brush handy and start brushing them. They can't take too much of that. They still like to take a shower. If I don't keep them out they try to get in when they don't need a bath.They also like to swim in the lake when its warm. They are some crazy dogs, David


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yay! Good for you. One of my pet peeves is when the dogs come in with 3 months worth of eye boogers that are crusted into hard rocks. 

And mostlymutts, it's no biggie that you slack sometimes, as long as you are sure to keep your dogs from becoming uncomfortably matted. If you can get away with once a week, thats fine as long as you catch it before the knots start getting chunky.


----------

